# Fastest EV Conversion



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Currently the fastest EV Conversion Car, DC Plasma, has run the 1/4 mile in 134.4mph at 9.898 seconds while Lemonjuice S10 pickup truck has run 9.80 at 132mph.

DC Plasma has also run 155 mph and still accellerating in the Texas Mile one mile drag race.

There are faster vehicles, such as rail dragsters, funny cars and motorcycles but these are the two fastest conversion cars. March 2012.

John Metric
DC Plasma Racing - Owner/Driver
www.youtube.com/dcplasmaracing


----------

